# Installing font and "Update Your Kindle" is greyed out - please help



## DRC (Apr 4, 2010)

I have read all the instructions to install a new font and when I get to the step that says to select "Update Your Kindle" it is greyed out (not selectable).  The only confusion is exactly where to place the .bin file.  I've placed the file on what I thought was "Root", which on my computer showed "Kindle" listed under "My Computer" which also showed the other folders.

When I saw instructions to allow the computer to show all files, I now see a "System" folder listed on the overall "Kindle" device.  I have put the font file under this folder as well.  "Update Your Kindle" is still not available.  I'm not sure why it apperas to ignore the file?

Any ideas.

Thanks, Denis


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The file does not go in the system folder. It goes in the root directory which is where the documents, system, audible folders are. Don't put it in any of the folders.

If you're still having issues, make sure you're using the correct file for your Kindle there are 4 different ones (k2, k2i, dx, and dxi) if your Kindle is relatively new you'll need the k2i.

Here is the link to download the files:

http://www.charles-reace.com/Kindle_Hacks/


----------



## DRC (Apr 4, 2010)

luvmy4brats,
Thanks for the quick post.  I did try the root folder a couple of times before to no avail and therefore the attempt to the system folder.  This is a brand new Kindle2 therefore I'll try the K2i version to see if that works.

Thanks again, Denis


----------



## DRC (Apr 4, 2010)

I loaded the k2i version of the Helvitica font and everything appeared to work.  Was able to acces the "Update Your Kindle" and it did the update and said it was successful and restarted, but when I opened a book I had downloaded, it was still in the original font (Times New Roman?).  Not sure why it didn't take.  Any suggestions now?

Thanks, Denis


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

If it's a topaz book (.azw1) it won't change the font. I recommend trying a few different books.


----------



## DRC (Apr 4, 2010)

You hit the nail on the head.  It's a Topaz book with extension .azw1.  I've also read how to identify how to check whether it might be this type of book before buying either by checking to see if a file size is listed or download a sample prior to purchase to check the file type.

Thanks much, Denis


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Glad I could help!


----------

